# Western Mail Article on treatment abroad



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Did anyone else see the article in the Western Mail today (at least I think it was today's paper but I just saw it quickly in the canteen at work) starring two of our number?!  Is there another thread on it that I've missed?  I expected to see one about it when I came on line this evening!  Congratulations again and thank you   for keeping the issues in the public eye.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes it was myself and Kara we done the interviews yesterday.  I put it on the 2nd funding thread even though i know it wasnt that it was more about donor and going abroad.  Awful picture of me and dh was mortified


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is the link to the article
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbiz-and-lifestyle/family/family-news/2010/07/02/cost-of-fertility-treatment-in-uk-a-key-factor-for-couples-going-abroad-91466-26770230/

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done jule 

itsa good read


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

well done kara too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

And it's a good picture too Jule!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh no vixx my hair is a mess    it was blowing everywhere that day and we were megga rushed.  They said they would do the pics in 15 mins, an hour later we were still there and we had both gone in our break so was trying to hurry the photographer along.  She took so many pics it went on forever


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done you jule and kara it was a good read   

it looked rather windy there jule


----------

